# Biotec 4 mit Pumpe für einen Teich



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

*Biotec 4 mit Pumpe fur einen Teich*

Tag zusammen!
Ich möchte eine Filteranlage in meinen Teich einbringen.

DATEN:
Ich habe etwa 4-5m3 (Wasseroberfläche ca 8m2 / Tiefstestelle 85cm)

Ich habe Moderlieschchen im Teich.


Meine Frage ist das Biotec 4 System von OASE (natürlich mit dazugehörigerr Pumpe) das richtige Gerät für meinen Teich?

Und sowieso, wie lang sind die Anschlusskabel der Pumpe (und evtl Filter)?
Ich hoff' nicht nur 2m!!!  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

hallo rolando,

ich würde einen filtoclear nehmen - da hast du gleich eine uv lampe dabei .... die kabel an allen elektrischen geräten sind 10m lang - steht glaube ich auch irgendwo in der vde als vorschrift.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Üüüüüüüüüüüüüüü!

UV-Filter! Hmmmm Hände weg!

Ich will doch nicht immer UV-Lampen kaufen!  :? 

Diese haben aus meiner Erfahrung eine super-spezial-kurze Lebensdauer!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Standardfrage zu Beginn: 
WARUM willst Du einen Filter einbauen ?
Willst Du glasklares Wasser, ohne Pflanzen am Teich zu haben ?
Dann brauchst Du sicherlich einen Filter wie den Filtoclear oder vergleichbares (bei sehr geringem Fischbesatz und wenig Wasser halten sich die Kosten sogar in Grenzen)

Hast Du bereits Pflanzen und Bachlauf, und erschreckst dich ob des grünen Wassers ?
Dann solltest Du erstmal warten, bis die Biologie aktiv wird, dann stellt sich das klare Wasser von selber ein, mit der Zeit

Kabeln kann man zur Not immer noch verlängern, aber wie Jürgen schon sagt: 10m sind immer dabei

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Ich möchte einen Filter, um dem biologischen Ungleichgewicht auf die Sprünge zu Helfen.

Das Wasser muss nicht unbedingt glasklar, aber auch nicht so trüb sein, dass ich nicht mal 40cm in die Tiefe sehe!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

hui... bei 4000 Liter im teich pfeift das Wasser aber dann schon ganz ordentlich durch die Aquamax !!
ich glaub die kleinste Aquamax fängt doch bei 5000l pro Stunde an, oder ?
Haben Deine Fischis denn auch genug Haltegriffe im Becken, damit sie sich festhalten können ohne von der Strömung mitgerissen zu werden ?   

Sicherlich, die Algen haben es dann schwer sich irgendwo festzusetzen... aber ist das nicht ein bisschen überpowert ?
Selbst Koi-Teiche sollen nur ale 2 Stunden einmal durchgewälzt werden

Der Biotec 4 hat doch eine max. Durchflussleistung von UNTER 5.000 Liter Litern pro Stunde, oder ? was passiert mit dem, wenn er mit 5.500L versorgt wird? Platzt er dann ?   
ansonsten kann ich mir vorstellen daß dieser Filter für Deinen Teich ganz ok wäre, wenn Du Dir schon ein Plastiktrum hinstellen möchtest.

Ganz ehrlich, ich würde es zuerst auf natürlichem Weg, mit Pflanzenfilter versuchen, wenn Du noch die Möglichkeit hast... alleine schon, weil ich ein fauler Mensch bin und mir das ewige Filterreinigen auf die Nerven gehen würde (wobei sich das vielleicht bei deinen Fischen in Grenzen halten würde...)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Hallo Rolando

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen daß das biologische gleichgewicht kein Formel 1 rennen ist. Bei mir hat das Wasser klären 8 Wochen gedauert. Da du deinen Teich neu angelegt hast kann das schon etwas dauern. Auch von dem Oase kram mit der Klarwassergarantie kannst du m.E. keine kurzzeitigen Wunder erwarten. 
Biologisches Ungleichgewicht ist ein hartes Wort. Mein Teich ist auch nicht optimal zwecks der Tiefe und Trotzdem hab ich mittlerweile wieder 70 cm Sicht. Tendenz steigend.

Ich kann natürlich verstehen daß es Frustrierend ist(hab auch mal kurz über einen Filter nachgedacht) aber ich kann dir nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen DURCHHALTEN. 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Derr Biotec4 ist der Kleinste Filter von OASE. Ich würde den Aquamax 3500 nehmen... (als dazugehörige Pumpe)

Ich will das wasser nicht schneller lauffen lassen, als es ein Wasserfall tut!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Sorry, wusste nicht daß es eine 3500 gibt, das wäre noch human denke ich


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Ich will mich ja um meine __ Moderlieschen kümmern, und diese nicht so schnell wie möglich durch die Röhre saugen.

Bei einem Aquamax 5500 könn ich ja Bachforellen halten, bei der Strömung, Hehehe!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Es gibt sogar Aquamax 2000!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

Zur Not kannste dann auch noch einen Drehzahlsteller nehmen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juni 2003)

*....*

Rolando, Filter hin oder her ... haste mal darüber nachgedacht,,daß deine Algen von den Steinen her kommen kann ???


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2003)

hallo zusammen,

nummer eins - algen in einem neuen teich sind normal.
rolando - 
-- eine uv lampe hällt 6-8000 stunden - das sind wenn du sie nur im sommer benutzt 2 mal saison - wer sagt daß sie immer eingeschakltet sein muß - meine brennt auch nur sporatisch bei bedarf.

-- ich würde immer eine pumpe in einer größeren dimmension wählen als benötigt und sie über drehzahlsteller regeln - wer weiß was morgen im teich schwimmt.

-- __ moderlieschen lieben strömendes wasser - meine hängen den halben tag vor dem einlauf und spielen in der strömung und nehmen das futter welches mitkommt auf. .... und wenn ich frischwasser nachfülle in den pflanzenfilter - und das wasser was dort einströmt kälter ist als der teich sammelt sich hier der ganze teich.

@ doggie 
diese plastikwanne kann man fast bodeneben versenken - mit einer 3500er pumpe wird der teich noch lange nicht zum wildwasser

grundsätzlich ist zu sagen (auch gegen euere philosophie) ein filter am teich hat noch nie geschadet - zu wieviel prozent der leistung ich ihn fahre bleibt den bedürfnissen überlassen!!!
wenn ich meine anlage voll fahre laufen an meinem teich 32000 liter in der stunde (theoretisch) ich fahre sie aber fast nur nur mit 50% - ist doch beruhigend wenn man könnte wenn der bedarf besteht - so der porscheeffekt.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2003)

Rolando74 schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt sogar Aquamax 2000!



Ja, aber Vorsicht: Die verfügt nicht über die Qualität und Leistungsdaten wie die grösseren Amax - dürfte eigentlich gar nicht Amax heissen...

Ausserdem: 3500 Liter sind nun wirklich nicht gerade viel.

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Juni 2003)

Ja, das ist so


----------

